
Free Open Source VPN – Curve25519,ChaCha20 – WireGuard and OpenVPN - AtmaBhava
https://openinternetaccess.com/
======
stock_toaster
Image logos weirdly stretched on landing page, header links reflowing
strangely, same company also runs a "vanity crypto address" to "advertise your
brand"?

And providing free vpn services?

Yeah, that's not sketchy _at all_....

------
2bitencryption
from the site:

> "Totally Free. No Strings Attached."

read as "avoid at all costs"

edit: oh boy, check out their "privacy policy" page. oh dear.

[https://openinternetaccess.com/privacy-
policy.txt](https://openinternetaccess.com/privacy-policy.txt)

~~~
rlv-dan
What's wrong with their privacy policy? It's clear and easy to understand for
anyone.

~~~
AtmaBhava
Agreed. It is the long, complex privacy policies that should make you question
things.

------
InvaderFizz
OpenVPN and WireGuard config pages download each other's configs.

Also, keys are invalidated weekly and behind a CAPTCHA, so good luck
automating the process of getting new keys weekly.

~~~
AtmaBhava
Could be automated by using a captcha service, I think just a few pennies per
thousand of verifications.

------
craftyguy
People should be highly skeptical of "free" VPN and proxy services. They have
the power to (easily) MITM you.

~~~
em-bee
how so? they can track where i am connecting to, but that's about it.

~~~
craftyguy
They can intercept DNS, they can snoop on cert names, they can monitor any
unencrypted traffic (you'd be surprised how much there is even when you think
you're hitting every site with HTTPS..)

------
jeroldm
Vancouver, WA, United States...

I guess that is where the Vanwa comes from in their name.

------
dbcooper
Who are these people?

